# Hartford rail and tie car



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Advise please.
 I have just obtained a Hartford rail and tie car from Andrew at Garden Ralway Centres in Cheltenham,excellent service as usual and another chance to see his vast layout,but I have a question.Rails in the bin or on the deck?my guess is in the bin.
Any help very welcome.
Regards
Bunny


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Rails would have been on the deck so the could easily be pulled out. ties in the bin.

Al P.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for that,makes sense now.
Bunny


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Rails would not have been carried on that car. If needed, they would have been carried on another flat car, as the entire length of rail would have to be replaced, not just a short section of it. Incidentally, the space between the tie crib and the wheels was used to carry a small track cart used--presumably--to carry the ties to the track that had to be repaired. The wheel and tie car was pretty much always assigned to construction derrick OP as part of the wreck train. This train also contained two work flats to carry rails and whatever other material may have been needed. 

(Source - _A Century + Ten of D&RGW Narrow Gauge Freight Cars 1871 - 1981_--an excellent reference for anyone interested in narrow gauge freight cars from any railroad, really, but specifically the D&RGW.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

confusious say car #06051 rail and tie car, #06092 wheel and tie car Hartford made kits for both.

i beleive dave asked about #06051

Al P.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

David said "rail and tie" car - not "wheel and tie" car... think you missed that part Kevin. 

http://drgw.free.fr/DRGW/MOW/Wreck/CTS-02-642_en.htm


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I claim sleep deprivation.  You are indeed correct. 

Later, 

K


----------

